# Cable cord cutting



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Interested in potentially cutting cable and wondering if there is a streaming service that includes ctv and global. I know there is stack tv and river tv but they only include global. Also can you watch the news on the streaming service?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Which city are you in and will you be streaming to watch on your TV?


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

latebuyer said:


> Interested in potentially cutting cable and wondering if there is a streaming service that includes ctv and global. I know there is stack tv and river tv but they only include global. Also can you watch the news on the streaming service?


Depending on where you are, you may be able to get CTV and Global over the air. Just need a decent antenna.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

For Global, their app does allow you to stream the news, but not other things. 

If you want to watch a particular show on Global, I think you can stream most of the shows for a limited time after they air. For example, I looked up Big Brother, and it looks like they keep the episodes free to stream for a week after airing. You can download the app and browse around your favorite shows to find out more. 

I believe CTV's app is much more limited, but again, just download it and see what they offer for free. 

Unfortunately, I don't think you can buy a login for either app, you just log in with your cable provider. So if you don't have cable that's obviously not possible.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

fireseeker said:


> Depending on where you are, you may be able to get CTV and Global over the air. Just need a decent antenna.


That's why I was asking where the OP is ... sometimes just a small piece of wire (1ft) in the antenna plug is all one needs to get the local stations.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I’m in burnaby.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

latebuyer said:


> Interested in potentially cutting cable and wondering if there is a streaming service that includes ctv and global. I know there is stack tv and river tv but they only include global. Also can you watch the news on the streaming service?


Personally, I just watch them over the air if that's all you want to watch. I imagine most major cities would have that available OTA, but you also need a digital tuner... if you have a newish TV it should have one. TV Fool website allows you to put in your postal code and it'll give you an idea of what channels are available: http://www.tvfool.com/

But if you're in Burnaby, here's a list: Availability Report - NoCable


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks, its tough because some of the shows i want to watch are daytime shows that i can’t watch without a pvr. I guess i’ll just have to really think about it. My bill is 26.00 so its not too bad.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

latebuyer said:


> Thanks everyone. I’m in burnaby.


You've got these stations that have strong signal.

CBUT-DT​​43​(2.1)​CBC​7.3​LOS​60.6​CIVI-DT-2​​17​(17.1)​​7.4​LOS​58.0​CHAN-DT​​22​(8.1)​GTN​7.6​LOS​57.1​CBUFT-DT​​26​(26.1)​SRC​7.3​LOS​55.7​CIVT-DT​​32​(32.1)​CTV​7.6​LOS​55.7​CHNM-DT​​20​(42.1)​OMN​7.6​LOS​50.9​CKVU-DT​​33​(10.1)​CTN​7.6​LOS​49.7​

Just try putting a piece of wire in the antenna plug and give it a shot.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> Thanks, its tough because some of the shows i want to watch are daytime shows that i can’t watch without a pvr. I guess i’ll just have to really think about it. My bill is 26.00 so its not too bad.


Did you try looking them up on the apps to see if they're available for streaming?

I see, for example, that the Global app has Days of our Lives available for up to a week after airing for free.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. I hadn’t looked. I watch young and the restless which is also on global so probably the same. Don’t judge I’m single and watch while eating my dinner. The show that doesn’t seem to be available is live with kelly and ryan on ctv. Wow! I guess i could try it out without watching cable and see how I like it.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, they have the Y&R! Enjoy your Victor time.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Some ota tuner boxes have a USB input, and the ability to use a bridging cable and power supply to drive a serial hard drive. I used this and a SSD hard drive and program times and channels in the tuner box to PVR shows for my wife when she was working


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Spudd said:


> ...
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think you can buy a login for either app, you just log in with your cable provider. So if you don't have cable that's obviously not possible.


That never made sense to me. If you are already a cable subscriber, you really don't need to watch on the app - unless you want yo watch your favourite shows on demand instead of their schedule.

Apps like Crave advertises as an alternate to cable. Do you need to sign in with one of the TV providers to watch?


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

The problem i have with ota is the commercials as i have a pvr right now. The other thing i would miss is pbs. I'll still have to think about it.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

latebuyer said:


> The problem i have with ota is the commercials as i have a pvr right now. The other thing i would miss is pbs. I'll still have to think about it.


A PBS station is in the list but not very close. You'd likely need a good rooftop antenna but also really depends on your exact location.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I use CinemaHD on Firestick to stream movies and TV Serials. News off the Network Apps. Works in Mexico too.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> Interested in potentially cutting cable and wondering if there is a streaming service that includes ctv and global. I know there is stack tv and river tv but they only include global. Also can you watch the news on the streaming service?


They call it stuff like CTV on demand and Global on demand.
it's included with your "tv subscription". So go get something like basic tv. Television
It's like $20/month


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

When i see what’s new on tv this fall which includes a new csi, ncis and fbi i’m beginning to think i don’t need cable tv at all, except y&r.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

If you want a 4K picture streaming is the way to go. Compare network to Prime Netflix or Disney.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

No need for movies or serials for us. We tend to use Internet for news and prefer to read books rather than gawk at a screen. Grandkids watch Netflix using Firestick and son's account when visiting. We hardly ever do.

Our TV gets used for Global local news, sports channels (TSN/SN/Golf), BNN. Occasionally CNN and other major US networks (if they are only ones showing golf - My wife is a golf nut!), CBC for Olympics every 2 years or so? At about $89/month on Shaw (satellite), a poor deal. But I have never found a way to get same coverage any other legal way.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

cainvest said:


> You've got these stations that have strong signal.
> 
> CBUT-DT​​43​(2.1)​CBC​7.3​LOS​60.6​CIVI-DT-2​​17​(17.1)​​7.4​LOS​58.0​CHAN-DT​​22​(8.1)​GTN​7.6​LOS​57.1​CBUFT-DT​​26​(26.1)​SRC​7.3​LOS​55.7​CIVT-DT​​32​(32.1)​CTV​7.6​LOS​55.7​CHNM-DT​​20​(42.1)​OMN​7.6​LOS​50.9​CKVU-DT​​33​(10.1)​CTN​7.6​LOS​49.7​
> 
> Just try putting a piece of wire in the antenna plug and give it a shot.


Where do you get that info? I'm in a bit of a dead zone near Davie way in North Delta


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

martik777 said:


> Where do you get that info? I'm in a bit of a dead zone near Davie way in North Delta











TV Station Locator Tool - Over The Air Digital TV


Use our TV station locator tool. Enter your zip code or full address below to find out what HD channels you can receive in your area.




www.overtheairdigitaltv.com


----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

thanks, now I just need a PVR


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

martik777 said:


> thanks, now I just need a PVR


Have a look at Welcome | Over-the-Air DVR | Tablo. It is a Canadian company that builds OTA DVRs. You connect it to your local network and to your antenna, and access it via a mobile app, a web app or the Tablo app on your favorite streaming device (Roku, Firestick, etc). The best setup is connecting the Tablo to your router via an Ethernet cable. Wifi can work OK but is less reliable, and a bad network connectivity between your Tablo and router will yield a frustrating user experience.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

DId not entirely cut the cord but did re-negotiate our Telus internet and tv down from $182 to $118. That included increasing internet to unlimited.

Good time to review it. Some very good offers at the moment. I started off by asking when my billing date ended and that I was going to move to Shaw. There was a marked change in the conversation at that point. Also got an additional discount for asking since we are Koodo (Telus) customers.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Had an analog antenna prior to HD switch over. Life was a lot fewer signals then.

So different situation in the west end of the GTA - we probably pull in more FTA signals here than anywhere else in the world. CBC, CTV, CTV2, Global, CHCH, TVO, CFMT, City. Then the US signals: CBS, with 5 sub channels, NBC with 3 sub channels, ABC with 3 sub channels, PBS with 2 sub channels, Fox with 2 sub channels, CW with 2 sub channels, Ion, and 5 sub channels, and a few other indies. 

That said some nights not much to watch, and a good book with fire on suits us fine. Then always waste time on the latest on Netflix or Amazon Prime.

When the Rogers sales guys swing buy every year or so to try and sign me up I joke that my Rogers stock pays a divvy to me instead of me feeding cable fees to them.


----------

